# Irse como alma que lleva el diablo



## irene.acler

Otro dicho!
*Irse como alma que lleva el diablo* (= irse destempladamente, raudo, veloz y con mucho apuro).

Cómo se puede traducir en italiano?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Volare via/ Sparire?


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, pero io cercherei un'espressione idiomatica anche in italiano..sempre che ci sia ovviamente!


----------



## kdl77

Svanire come neve al sole.
Potrebbe andare?


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie kdl, è già più idiomatica!


----------



## kolya97

"Svanire come neve al sole" si puo' dire, per esempio, di una persona che scappa via?


----------



## kdl77

Beh, io di una persona che scappa direi più: 
Scappare come un coniglio
Dileguarsi


----------



## irene.acler

No, per una persona infatti non lo direi nemmeno io..


----------



## kolya97

*Irse como alma que lleva el diablo*  yo lo utilizo, por ejemplo, cuando veo a alguien que maneja a alta velocidad.


----------



## kdl77

Allora:
Correre come il vento / come un fulmine


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

So che questo sia un forum italiano-spagnolo, comunque, Irene, se ti puo aiutare per la tua ricerca, l'equivalente in inglese della espressione spagnola della quale tu parli è *"like bats out of hell",* forse puoi trovare qualcosa cominciando dallo inglese.

Un bacione a tutti!


----------



## claudine2006

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> So che questo è un forum italiano-spagnolo, comunque, Irene, se ti può aiutare per la tua ricerca, l'equivalente in inglese dell'espressione spagnola della quale tu parli è *"like bats out of hell",* forse puoi trovare qualcosa cominciando dall'inglese.
> 
> Un bacione a tutti!


Correre come il vento/come un pazzo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie delle correzioni, Claudine


----------



## fiol73

Squagliarsela a gambe levate ??? Darsela a gambe ???? Dileguarsi alla velocita' della luce ?????

Che ne dite?!


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, todas quedan muy bien! Y quizás son aún más idiomáticas. Gracias.


----------

